
Ask HN: Are Solar Panel Roads Feasible? - eth0up
A small village in France has just opened the world&#x27;s first solar panel road. Is this a practical concept? If not, can it be?
======
SeaDude
Shading, petroleum product leaks, dirt, grime, accidents, etc....solar roads
are a fool's errand.

Rooftop, desert area, vacant land,...stick to a proven model. By the time
solar roads are figured out, we could offset some large percentage of our
existing stupidity.

